# March 2012 Photo Contest Rules and Theme "Getting Ready"



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2012)

March Photo Contest Theme: "Getting Ready"

We are all (well most of us) are starting to get really excited about the fishing season for 2012. This month, we want to see pictures of what you think tells the story of you getting ready. Be creative, serious, or funny...just don't forget to enter.

PRIZES: This year, I'm gathering a series of prizes for the 2012 photo contest. As soon as I get them all together, I'll post a picture of all the prizes. Each prize will be numbered. When the voting for each contest begins, I will use a random # generator to determine which of the prizes will be awarded for that month. As the year progresses, and the prizes dwindle, I will probably be adding new prizes to the stash so that it keeps it interesting.

Good luck to all!


*Rules:*

You must have made at least 4 posts during February 2012.

1) Post a photo of whatever you think tells the story of you getting ready for the 2012 fishing season.
2) Photo does not have to be on the water (to accommodate and include those in parts of the country that are still in the cold)
3) Photo must be taken after March 1, 2012. (this is on an honor system guys....we're trusting you on this)
4) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
5) Color or black & white entries
6) One entry per member
7) Only the basic Photoshop edits allowed. (crop, levels, curves, color, etc..) If you're using the clone stamp or magic wand....you're cheating. :shock: 
8) You must be the one that took the photo.

Any questions....better safe to ask than to assume.

Start date: Thursday, 1 March 2012
End date: Saturday, 31 September 2012 (Midnight)

Rules subject to change.
Post photos to the following thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=24085


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck to all! If these contests stay active and participation is huge, I will offer a really nice prize at the end of the season. 8)


----------



## Codeman (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad to see this back, I'll have to give this one some thought.....


----------



## MattR (Mar 13, 2012)

Just my luck. I wish I would have seen this before the weekend started. I spent my weekend shoveling snow and removing pieces of ice from my boat since my cover decided to go elsewhere in the last snow storm we had. #-o 

I will have to think of a good picture that I can still take since there is things I have to get done on it before it heads out the first time.

Matt


----------



## fender66 (Mar 13, 2012)

MattR said:


> Just my luck. I wish I would have seen this before the weekend started. I spent my weekend shoveling snow and removing pieces of ice from my boat since my cover decided to go elsewhere in the last snow storm we had. #-o
> 
> I will have to think of a good picture that I can still take since there is things I have to get done on it before it heads out the first time.
> 
> Matt



You still have time.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 14, 2012)

Dang! I'm already,"ready to go". Pulled the boat out of the yard Monday and got it ready(consists of putting the batteries and electronics back in,Then vacuuming, then loading up rods and tackle. Done in 2-3hrs,but no pics. Went fishing yesterday,and I'm going again today.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 15, 2012)

CRAP! why couldn't I have remebered this yesterday? I still need to do some stuff


----------

